# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Am I feeding too many crickets?

## taniaaust1

? how does one correct error in heading?  Are I* feeding* too many crickets?

I like to feed my pond frogs some crickets every day cause I enjoy watching them go after them. Yesterday one of the frogs got out completely of the water and was sitting up on a high rock allowing me to have a full view of it. Im horrified at how bloated or fat this frog looked (I thought it must of died and bloated on the rock, till I realised I was completely fine and was on the rock wanting food.. 

I would of got a photo but it was starting to get dark and I wouldnt have got close enough with the flash). Unless it was fat with eggs??? (they have been spawning).


They are marsh frogs so I dont usually see them in full view unless I can see them sitting under a rock but then I dont have a full view.. if they are swimming in pond they are half amongst plants Then another maybe fat frog got up on a different rock? (it wasnt as bloated as the other) but when it went for a cricket on a rock, didnt hop but walked. Is this walking common behaviour for spotted marsh frogs???.. or are my frogs way too fat to hop properly? 

They do hop a little bit when they are in the water and half on lilly pads but this was first time I'd see them completely out for a while.Thou they appear obese (or maybe just egg filled).. Im worried if I cut back on the crickets they may start to eat the tabpoles in the pond. 

Anyway.. can frogs get obese from just being fed crickets once a day? (on top of what food is naturally outside.. I dont have a lot of plants around the pond so there isnt an abundance of insects out there except for ants which these dont eat).

----------


## Lynn

I took care of it for you  :Wink: 
A title error is correct by clicking in "Go Advanced" . ( bottom R) There ,you can edit the title box.
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

I doubt a BIG handful of crickets given to your pond frogs ( each day ) will harm them in any way.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## taniaaust1

> I took care of it for you 
> A title error is correct by clicking in "Go Advanced" . ( bottom R) There ,you can edit the title box.



A big thanks.. that mistake had been an embarrassing one lol. 

..................


Its also a relief that you doubt I could be feeding too many of these. Ive only giving between 3-8 per day for 4-5 frogs. 

Now Im starting to wonder if they've been binging on the tabpoles and hence so fat due to that. I had over 200 tabpoles in my pond the other day and now dont seem to have so many. The first batch which are bigger I cant see (unless they are now hanging around the bottom of the pond but I cant see them down there). I dont think the type of frogs I have are supposed to do that thou????

**fingers crossed ** that the new tabpoles arent disappearing like they appear to be. (if the frogs arent eatting them the 3 murray river rainbow fish may be the cuprits.. unless I missed getting all the mosquito fish which do love to eat tabpoles out of the pond. I really thought I'd got those all out but now starting to wonder, maybe thou I'd got them out, maybe there were eggs of those tabpole eatting fish left there?, which hatched, thou I hadnt seen any of those fish. 

I cant imagine murray river rainbow fish eatting tabpoles much bigger then ants (they really struggle to eat a small cricket dropped in pond)

 :Frown:  If their are mosquito fish in the pond still, what a nightmare as then Im going to have to drain whole pond out to get them (but then how would I also get rid of fish eggs stuck to my plants...). I really really hope Im wrong about disappearing tabpoles. This is certainly a learning experience for me.

----------

